# umpartitionieren

## Dasharteei

Ich hab ein Problem, meine Linux Partition ist zu klein und gentoo will irgendwie immer mehr speicher. Dafür ist meine, kaum noch genutzte, windows partition sehr groß. Gibt es eine möglichkeit meine partitionen so zu verkleinern, verschieben bzw. vergrößern, dass am ende die Linux partition größer und die Windows partition kleiner ist ohne daten zu löschen?

Meine Partitionstabelle sieht so aus:

```

                             Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/isw_cebahidgjh_Windows1   *           1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_cebahidgjh_Windows2   *          13          25      104422+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/mapper/isw_cebahidgjh_Windows3              26       65090   522634609    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/mapper/isw_cebahidgjh_Windows4           65091       77826   102301920    5  Extended

/dev/mapper/isw_cebahidgjh_Windows5           65091       66135     8393931   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/mapper/isw_cebahidgjh_Windows6           66136       77826    93907926   83  Linux

```

...ows3 ist die Windowspartition und

...ows6 die Linuxpartition

----------

## 69719

Schau dir mal die livecd von gparted an.

----------

## Necoro

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Ich hab ein Problem, meine Linux Partition ist zu klein und gentoo will irgendwie immer mehr speicher. 

 

Hast du auch schon mal den Inhalt von /usr/portage/distfiles gelöscht? - Bzw eclean-dist laufen lassen?

----------

## Dasharteei

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Hast du auch schon mal den Inhalt von /usr/portage/distfiles gelöscht? - Bzw eclean-dist laufen lassen?

 

Macht portage das nicht automatisch?   :Shocked: 

Nein, noch habe ich ein bischen speicher frei, so dass es noch nicht nötig war.

----------

## Necoro

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Hast du auch schon mal den Inhalt von /usr/portage/distfiles gelöscht? - Bzw eclean-dist laufen lassen? 
> 
> Macht portage das nicht automatisch?   

 

Nein - portage löscht alte distfiles nicht. Kannst ja mal mit du schauen, wie groß das Verzeichnis inzwischen ist  :Smile:  ... ich würde raten: einige viele GB  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dasharteei

 *escor wrote:*   

> Schau dir mal die livecd von gparted an.

 

Die livecd von gparted startet bei mir nicht  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein - portage löscht alte distfiles nicht. Kannst ja mal mit du schauen, wie groß das Verzeichnis inzwischen ist  ... ich würde raten: einige viele GB 

 

Waren nur ca. 15 GB

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Die livecd von gparted startet bei mir nicht 

 Dann versuch mal die "SystemRescueCd" http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

die bootet fast alles, und gparted ist natürlich auch mit an Board

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Kann er nicht

1.  in Windows defragmentieren und die Auslagerungsdatei vorverlegen und dann 

2. von Gentoo aus mit gParted die Windows-Partition verkleinern, 

3. die Extended vergrößern und dann

4. eine logische Partition anlegen, die er dann

5. im Gentoo-Verzeichnis einhängt?

----------

## Dasharteei

Ich hab jetzt einfach die windows partition mehr oder weniger freiwillig gelöscht und die linuxpartition vergrößert.

Das einzige Problem, das ich jetzt habe, ist mein multi-Kartenleser wird nur noch als einfach-Kartenleser erkannt. Das ist irgendwie seltsam, weil ich dort eigentlich überhaupt nicht dran rumgefummelt habe. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Dasharteei wrote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt einfach die windows partition mehr oder weniger freiwillig gelöscht und die linuxpartition vergrößert.
> 
> Das einzige Problem, das ich jetzt habe, ist mein multi-Kartenleser wird nur noch als einfach-Kartenleser erkannt. Das ist irgendwie seltsam, weil ich dort eigentlich überhaupt nicht dran rumgefummelt habe. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?

 

dmesg ausgabe beim einstecken mal (no)pasten bitte.

ansonsten ein schuß ins blaue: kernel-config -> Device drivers -> SCSI device support -> "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" aktiviert?

----------

## Dasharteei

lässt sich leider nicht einstecken, ist fest im pc eingebaut... Aber folgende Zeile gehören wohl zu meinem Kartenlesen:

```

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TEAC     USB   HS-CF Card 4.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0                                                                                                                                                     

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0                                                                                                                                                                                     

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

"Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" hatte ich irgendwann mal aktiviert. Von alleine sollte sich das doch eigentlich nicht deaktivieren.. vorallem nicht dann, wenn man überhaupt nicht am kernel rumgefummelt hat, oder?

Edit: Hat es aber offensichtlich doch getan

----------

